# Navigator nib size



## JBrown (May 20, 2016)

I've been making fps with the woodcraft navigator fountain pen kit for a little while now.  Does anyone know how I can tell what size nib the kit comes with? I need to know if it's #5 or #6 and if it is ef,f,m,or b.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 20, 2016)

These pens have one thing in common they all can be made by the same bushings:
      Orion Screw Cap RB or FP       Gent Jr Postable Screw Cap RB or FP   (Apprentice)       Metro Screw Cap RB or FP       Newport Screw Cap RB or FP       Navigator Screw Cap RB - (AKA Baron)       Rinehart Screw Cap RB or FP       Sedona Screw Cap RB or FP       Baron Screw Cap RB or FP       Rinehart Screw Cap RB or FP       Sedona Screw Cap RB or FP       Baron Screw Cap RB or FP       Rinehart Screw Cap RB or FP - Reinhart       Sedona Screw Cap RB or FP       Baron Screw Cap RB or FP       Rinehart Screw Cap RB       Baron Screw Cap RB or FP       Rinehart Screw Cap RB or FP       Sedona Screw Cap RB or FP   According to our Library Bushing guides

Most of them are #5

Hope this helps


----------



## its_virgil (May 20, 2016)

The woodcraft navigator is the EXACT same kit as the Berea baron and is available from several Berea resellers with more plating choices and cheaper prices. In fact, most of woodcraft's kits are Berea kits.  Just saying. And yes, #5 is correct.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



JBrown said:


> I've been making fps with the woodcraft navigator fountain pen kit for a little while now.  Does anyone know how I can tell what size nib the kit comes with? I need to know if it's #5 or #6 and if it is ef,f,m,or b.


----------

